# Rugby



## sdevine89 (Mar 3, 2014)

24 year old from Ireland picked up my first DSLR in December. I was forced to retire from rugby at 18 so it is one of my favourite things to photograph. Hope to get in to sports photography and have made limited contacts in newspapers at present. Any and all advice will be appreciated.  




James Thornton - UCD v Garryowen - Ulster Bank Division 1A - 1/3/14 by StephenDevine, on Flickr




Paddy Dix - UCD v Garryowen - Ulster Bank Division 1A - 1/3/14 by StephenDevine, on Flickr




Andy Boyle - UCD v Garryowen - Ulster Bank Division 1A - 1/3/14 by StephenDevine, on Flickr




Luke McGrath - UCD v Garryowen - Ulster Bank Division 1A - 1/3/14 by StephenDevine, on Flickr




Tadhg Leader - Blackrock v Shannon - UBL 1B by StephenDevine, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the first shot the best. The last 3 need some horizon straightening. I would also suggest shooting with a narrower depth of field to get a bit more subject isolation.


----------



## sdevine89 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, DOF is something I really want to increase but shooting on a 55-200 4-5.6 kit lens and needing a high shutter speed it's more difficult 

As for the horizon straightening you are spot on, it's not something I had taken notice of so I will certainly correct that.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2014)

I would suggest looking for an old non is 300mmF4 ( they are super sharp) mine went to Northern Ireland when i got my 300mmF2.8L, this is a similar shot to your first with the 300F2.8, one way to get less DOF is shoot your lens wide open F5.6 @ 200mm and let them get closer







When they are closer you get less DOF


----------



## sdevine89 (Mar 3, 2014)

Think I'm just going to wait and get the cash together for a 2.8 70-200mm. It's next on the list after a 1.4 50mm. Also I just corrected the horizon in the photos you mentioned and the difference is crazy, learn something new everyday. Thanks again guys.


----------



## R3d (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't cut them off at the legs when they're running!


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, sports is one area of photography in which the gear is very important. Without good gear you will only get mediocre photos most of the time, and good gear for sports is very pricey. But you are on the right track, keep shooting and saving your money!


----------

